# doing new work estimates



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

When you guys price out for a fixture rate do you include drops as well and finish work included


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

He)( no. Gas lines or dryer vents-trim out-are all extras.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Pricing by fixture rate or any rate is DANGEROUS. Look at the particulars (like structural and civil plans) of the job before you pull the trigger. As for fixtures and faucets, there are many out there that require quite a bit more labor than the standard Delta-Moen install. It's best to reserve judgement on actual fixture installs until you see the list and at that point it may be time to write up a change order to cover your extra labor.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

czplumbing said:


> When you guys price out for a fixture rate do you include drops as well and finish work included


Depends on the job and the fixtures, pricing a job by the fixture is fine on small jobs just make sure you price accordingly for the fixtures and take into account long sewer and water pipe runs.


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

gonna need a little more details on what exactly you have to do here ....some jobs i price the job and some i price it out per hour for labor and materials seperate depends on what i need to do


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

what I mean is when you get a set of plans and lets say there are two bathrooms, each have toilet, sink, shower three fixtures in each a total of six fixtures in all and they are on the 2nd floor , so there will be drops needed, are your fixture price including the drops or give your fixture price and also put in labor and material needed to do the drops


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not a New-Con guy so be patient with my ignorance on this, but....

Does the "per fixture" price method allow for various types of layouts, size of bathrooms, distance between bathrooms, and distance from downstairs plumbing? Talk of per fixture or per fot prices always make me think something crucial is being left out of the formula.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

czplumbing said:


> what I mean is when you get a set of plans and lets say there are two bathrooms, each have toilet, sink, shower three fixtures in each a total of six fixtures in all and they are on the 2nd floor , so there will be drops needed, are your fixture price including the drops or give your fixture price and also put in labor and material needed to do the drops


I will ask contractor( if steady customer) if I can take a look at the job( if home owner or new contractor, I have to look), if big enough, that there could be BIG pricing differences on how piping has to be installed, and ill ask about where I can run piping from existing plumbing to new plumbing area, and each job has differences, there is no 1 size pricing fits all...unless its a new house from scratch, then the job is big enough that you can build a little fudge factor in...I wont go out of my way to look at a simple bathroom redo or say moving a kitchen sink a few feet..but I always try to cover my a$$ with telling them, if I cant see the job to price..there could be extras...


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

I use the Fastpipe software when bidding new construction or major remodels. Each fixture has a labor rate (and that's just setting the fixture), your drops/risers and such are totally separate.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Draw up layout, do a material take off, then do a labor take off. 
If it's a remodel, visit the site to familiarize yourself with existing conditions. Architects miss a lot of details. And, the devil is in the details. No short cuts. Estimating this type of work is labor intensive, even with bidding software.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

For me I use the per fixture price as a general ballpark #. That number includes all piping, flanges, stops ect inside the envelope of the house. This price does not include fixtures. I will ask if they want a fixture allowance and if so it's a seperate price. More and more frequently the customers and contractors are buying there own fixtures anyway.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I do it both ways to ck myself .per fix and then time and material plus p&o per fix seems to usually be low ,how can piping a whirlpool be the same as a lavatory .ice maker and dw in kit usually a1/2 fix . Fig rough mat cost plus days figured for crew is best and I usually fig heavy everybody forgets something and everything looks like it's gonna go quicker than it does. good luck


----------

